# 5 Phases of the Active Shooter Incident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By: Lt. Dan Marcou

The term "active shooter" is a perfect description for what happens in these increasing familiar incidents. One or more people begin shooting everyone in sight, either for a specific purpose or simply at random. As to be expected, when a new rash of crimes comes into being, law enforcement begins adapting and gearing up to meet the challenges the incidents present. Unfortunately, we have learned the hard way that to wait for a SWAT team to respond at the scene will not save a single person. An active shooter incident requires an immediate, effective and efficient act of courage. Whether a police officer is on or off-duty, he needs to ride to the sound of the guns, and end the threat as quickly as possible.

The list of cities struck by the phenomenon of active shooters is tragically long. These incidents have occurred in places as diverse as Austin, Texas; Edmond, Oklahoma; Moss Lake, Washington; Littleton, Colorado; Jonesboro, Arkansas; Oak Creek, Wisconsin; Red Lake, Minnesota, Montreal, Canada, Los Angeles, California; Nickel Mines, Pennsylvania; Blacksburg, Virginia and Honolulu, Hawaii. Basically, they are not limited to one geographic or socio-economic area. Therefore, law enforcement agencies all over the country are designing training programs to address the possibility that they might face similar threats in their jurisdictions. Their ultimate goal is to eliminate and minimize casualties in the event their officers are met with this unique challenge.

Police departments do not have to wait until bullets are flying and people are dying to stop the active shooter. Sometimes, officers are able to step between the shooter and his intended victims long before the screaming and bleeding begins. There are five phases of this type of incident.

1. Fantasy Stage 
2. Planning Stage 
3. Preparation Stage 
4. Approach Stage 
5. Implementation Stage

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/active-shooter/articles/1672491/


----------

